#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-07
<XXUN> 大家好
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-09
<jackden> 早安
<mao> 怎麼把一個分區格式化成btrfs
<jackden> mkfs.btrfs /dev/xxx 
<HugoKuo__> 早安
<HugoKuo__> 我有一個疑問想請教各位前輩
<HugoKuo__> 透過大量部署機制，如何確定實體機器位置呢?
<Stranger> 大部分機器都會在上架前貼好標籤吧
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-10
<jackden> 早安
<BlueT_> 早
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 我之前公司有兩種方法 # 09:36 < HugoKuo__> 透過大量部署機制，如何確定實體機器位置呢?
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 因為虛擬化的關係，直接把機器分成兩大類。實體伺服器一種命名規則，VM 一種規則。
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 實體伺服器可能是直接在 hostname 就留註記，或是某種 id 編號（這就另外做表）。
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: VM 基本上是不需要在意實際位置的，因為常常會需要 dynamically relocate，所以標記了也沒意思，反而增加 OP 的工作量。
<BlueT_> Service user/customer (對我們來說，就是 software department) 只要知道 VM hostname 就好，ip mapping 全用公司內的 local DNS 做。這樣也可以避免 DC (DataCenter) 在重新佈署機器時，對客戶造成的混淆。
<BlueT_> 作業系統層以上（System Team）的人也不需要知道實際位置。
<BlueT_> 唯一需要知道實際位置的只有 OP Team。他們手上需要有『實體機器 Hostname <-> 機架位置』的 mapping list
<HugoKuo__> BlueT_, thanks  .... 聽起來PXE大量部署ubuntu   之前需要幾個東西   
<HugoKuo__> BlueT_ , 機架位置 / hostname / macaddress 的mapping list ....
<HugoKuo__> 不過新機器到 我都得先開稽查mac 二三十台就要花不少時間說 ~"~
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 不然的話也可以這樣：server 應該會有序號，在上架前 OP 就應該要先紀錄。以群組方式分別，分次開機。比如說這次進 20 台，10 臺做 VM host，八台 DB，兩台 backup。那就先把 PXE rule 上好，先開 VM-Host 那十台，這樣就可以直接用 VM-Host 的設定和 hostname 之類的。裝好系統後換下一批。
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 系統裝完後可以用 hwinfo 或廠商提供的 tools (Dell/HP/etc) 查序號，然後把 Hostname <-> SN 對照表給 OP。常大量佈署的話，這可以做自動化。
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 這樣 OP 就能產出他們需要的 Hostname <-> location
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 因為規劃機房時，同屬性的 server 會放在鄰近位置、機櫃，所以這樣可行。
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 另外一個方法是：通常我們會直接把 AppServer / DB / Storage 都放在不同網段，接的網路線和 switch 也都是分開的，所以可以直接就以不同網段/NIC 直接不同的 PXE 了。
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 好處是只要機器位置放對，線插對，不管開機順序，吃到的 PXE 都會是對的。
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 貴公司如果有缺人頭的話，我很樂意幫忙規劃 XD
<HugoKuo__>  Bluet_ , 感謝前輩 獲益良多   忙到剛剛出機房
<acman> 講個小八卦...剛剛抓了某天的 log 來分析
<acman> 瀏覽器/比例 IE/70.8% ; chrome/14.6% Firefox 10%
<acman> 台灣不用 IE 的人數比我想像中多很多
<acman> 大概三四年前,算出來的 IE 是9x%
<byonk> @~@
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 辛苦了 Orz
<BlueT_> acman: 賀！
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-11
<zeroblock> 哈囉，有人妖?
<zeroblock> 有人喵 = =
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-07
<BlueTraveler> lalalala test
<jacoblan> YO
<BlueTraveler> jacoblan: hello
<jacoblan> HELLO
<jacoblan> BlueTraveler,  HELLO
<jacoblan> BlueTraveler, 指定
<BlueTraveler> rx78-2: 你是誰？
<rx78-2> 你的前方＠＠
<BlueTraveler> yeah 人數大爆增
<steven-Lin> test
<kevin_> test
<kevin_> = = 
<steven-Lin> @bouetraveler hello
<steven-Lin> 0.0
<heaven> HI
<steven-Lin> @@
<heaven> HI
<heaven> anyone here?
<BlueTraveler> kennyluck: hehehe
<Aslan> is this IRC= =???
<BlueTraveler> Aslan: yes it is! :D
<heaven> msg
<jacoblan> MSG BlueT_  老師好阿
<qtqyewyyq> 0.0
<dannychung> ï¼ ï¼ 
<heaven> 好複雜
<Shiny> FINALLY..
<heaven> BYEBYE
<pika> BlueT_:
<pika> ??
<darkx> XD
<rypervenche> 在台灣也說「刷新率」嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-09
<zhenbeiju> 光棍节 啦啦啦
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-10
<caasiHuang> 有人在家嗎？
<caasiHuang> 正在 12.10 URP @ 台中，沒有認識的人 0rz
<TigerHuang> 0.0
<icman> 找人說說話就認識了(?)
<caasiHuang> @icman XD
<caasiHuang> 結果有自介到，好害羞，本來真的想畫圈圈就好的
<TigerHuang> http://goo.gl/fj7bm
<TigerHuang> 0.0
<caasiHuang> @TigerHuang 謝謝XD
<caasiHuang> 看到苦力怕了！
<TigerHuang> 我沒有在會場XDD
<TigerHuang> <--亂入的(?)
<caasiHuang> XDD
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-04
<new_cat> 问一下，有没有 open license 的世界名著中文翻译文本？wikisource 上中文译作很少。
<bing0719> :-*
<bing0719> :-P
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-05
<brli> ?
<brli> 這ㄦ有人嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-06
<bing0719> hello
<kahei> Hello everyone, I have a question, I would like to ask Ubuntu able to boot USB DRIVE
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-08
<marlboromoo> test
#ubuntu-tw 2014-11-04
<Deflinhec> hi
<Deflinhec> anyone 
<Deflinhec> is there any way to install ubuntu without cd and usb
#ubuntu-tw 2014-11-05
<adaam> what media you want from?
#ubuntu-tw 2014-11-07
 * jasonjang is away: away
 * jasonjang is back (gone 00:04:44)
#ubuntu-tw 2015-11-02
<RJHsiao> 預告一下
<RJHsiao> 12/4 週五晚上跟 openSUSE TW 合辦 Release Party!
<RJHsiao> 地點會在 Novell 的辦公室
<RJHsiao> 歡迎有興趣參加的捧由先空下你的時間～
<RJHsiao> openSUSE.Asia Smnnit & Woroshop 也幫忙打個廣告一下XD
<RJHsiao> http://opensuse-tw.kktix.cc/events/oas15-worshop2 http://opensuse-tw.kktix.cc/events/oas15
<RJHsiao> *Summit & Workshop
#ubuntu-tw 2015-11-03
<calvin> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2015-11-04
<michael__> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2015-11-05
<KEVIN00222> .
#ubuntu-tw 2015-11-06
<ms_> 哦
<ms_> 这里才是中文的呀
<ms_> 哈哈
<rypervenche> 有人嗎？
<OMGOMG> 嗯
#ubuntu-tw 2015-11-08
 * wike slaps cibs around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-tw 2016-11-12
<qwerty_> test
